# 330Ci Rear Spoiler....



## bimmerman11 (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd like to add the OEM rear spoiler to my 2003 330Ci but I didn't see it in the dealer's brochure. Does anyone know the part #? How much does the factory spoiler cost? 

I'm purchasing my car through Euro Delivery- would it be cheaper to buy the spoiler from a German dealership and have them install it?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Marc


----------



## man934 (Aug 4, 2002)

mine cost 300 from the dealer, and another 300 for paint and installation...its in the bmw accessories catalog...i really like it....pple often comment on it.:thumbup:


----------



## bimmerman11 (Nov 11, 2002)

Does the rear spoiler have a brake light on it?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

bimmerman11 said:


> *Does the rear spoiler have a brake light on it? *


No. The third brake light is in the roof liner, not on the rear shelf as on the E36. Check CircleBMW.com or pacificbmw.com or Hendrickbmw.com for pricing/part #.


----------



## chazmtb (Feb 24, 2002)

I've got a OEM coupe spoiler. Had a scuff in it, about 1 inch on the top lip, but was repaired and repainted. Color is electric red 438. Will sell for $150.


----------



## bimmerman11 (Nov 11, 2002)

My dealer says that the price for the spoiler is $300 but it will cost another $500 to have it painted and installed. Does anyone else agree with me that this is a very steep price?

Has anyone bought this spoiler from SpoilerDepot.com? One person told me he was happy with the spoiler but I don't trust any aftermarket companies because of my experiences with my previous car- except of course for Dinan, ACS, etc.  I've heard many good things about those companies.

Marc


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

It's $215 from Pacific BMW.

$500 to paint and install runs on the high end...Especially for "dealership" work. You are much better off buying it online from Pacific or Circle or Cutter Motors and having a local bodyshop you TRUST install it. Good install will run you about $500, acceptible ones will probably run you about $350. A crappy job will cost about $200...Don't trust those.


----------



## man934 (Aug 4, 2002)

*500 is a bit much!*

I had mine installed by the dealer's body shop...perfect paint matching, and installation is guaranteed for life. so i think anywhere from 300-350 is acceptable. I paid like $621 or something for everything, this includes a car wash! :lmao:


----------

